# HBO Go app Zoomed



## rtbrice (Jun 12, 2020)

For the last 3 days any movie I attempt to watch on the hbo go app on my bolt is zoomed in. I can only see about 50% of the intended image. The hbo go menu screen is not zoomed, just the movie after the hbo title screen and rating screen. No other app, live tv, or recordings are doing this. 

any idea how to fix?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Before opening HBO Go, can you change to an SD channel and make sure you are not in Zoom or Full mode?

Scott


----------



## rtbrice (Jun 12, 2020)

Yeah, I tried that. No luck.


----------



## tfross (Jan 16, 2009)

I’ve been having the same problem. I have tried unchecking the HBO GO app. Connecting to the network. Rechecking the HBO GO app. I have tried rebooting the TiVo box. I have tried calling TiVo and I have gone to the HBO GO website. I have logged a support request there but I have not heard anything back.

It’s the strangest thing. It’s as though the content stream is shifted 2 inches down and about 6 inches off to the side on my screen. But it’s totally normal for all the main navigation menus and it’s totally normal as it showing the standard content warnings. It’s only when the content itself, whether movie or TV show, begins to stream that everything is no longer centered properly on the screen. And changing the aspect ratio doesn’t help either. It simply demonstrates that the content is not positioned correctly. It doesn’t allow you to see what goes off the edge even if you make the aspect ratio too small for the screen.


----------



## frustration (Mar 12, 2010)

Same thing happening to me. Exactly as 'tfross' describes it.


----------



## Mark Bakken (Jun 14, 2020)

tfross said:


> I've been having the same problem. I have tried unchecking the HBO GO app. Connecting to the network. Rechecking the HBO GO app. I have tried rebooting the TiVo box. I have tried calling TiVo and I have gone to the HBO GO website. I have logged a support request there but I have not heard anything back.
> 
> It's the strangest thing. It's as though the content stream is shifted 2 inches down and about 6 inches off to the side on my screen. But it's totally normal for all the main navigation menus and it's totally normal as it showing the standard content warnings. It's only when the content itself, whether movie or TV show, begins to stream that everything is no longer centered properly on the screen. And changing the aspect ratio doesn't help either. It simply demonstrates that the content is not positioned correctly. It doesn't allow you to see what goes off the edge even if you make the aspect ratio too small for the screen.


Same thing happens to me when I try and watch anything on HBO Go from my TiVo Bolt. Just started happening around 6/11/20. Tried rebooting TiVo box. Restarted router, checked internet. I use Spectrum. All other streaming apps work great on TiVo. It's un-seable as is. When I use Chromecast to stream HBO go from my phone it works great on the TV. Just annoying to have to do that. Someone broke something when they updated some code. Please do more testing before upgrading.


----------



## garyschmidt78 (Feb 10, 2009)

I heard HBO Go is going bye-bye. HBO will be shutting it down soon in lieu of HBO Max . I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## rtbrice (Jun 12, 2020)

I don’t hold out much hope that the Bolt will add HBO Max. But I would like my app (that I pay for) to work properly.


----------



## mrfantasy (Feb 22, 2006)

I emailed TiVo Support and was given the following instructions:

Thank you for contacting TiVo Email Support.

We apologize for the inconvenience this might have caused you. To resolve this issue, kindly go to Apps > Add and Manage Apps

1. Uncheck the app (press Select while the app is highlighted).
2. Force a Connection to the TiVo Service
3. Return to Add and Manage Apps and put a check mark in the box next to the app name (see Step 3, above, for the menu path).
4. Force another connection to the TiVo Service.
5. Sign out of the app and back into it.
6. Restart or Powercycle the TiVo Device

This did nothing.


----------



## rtbrice (Jun 12, 2020)

mrfantasy said:


> I emailed TiVo Support and was given the following instructions:
> 
> Thank you for contacting TiVo Email Support.
> 
> ...


did nothing For me either.


----------



## Seth141 (Apr 12, 2020)

garyschmidt78 said:


> I heard HBO Go is going bye-bye. HBO will be shutting it down soon in lieu of HBO Max . I wouldn't worry too much about it.


So I was browsing the hbo go website and found this:

*Can I still stream HBO GO?*
You can stream HBO GO on your computer at HBOGO.com and on TiVo devices. The HBO GO app will no longer be available for other devices after July 31, 2020.

So this implies that the TiVo dvrs will still have the hbo go app after other devices will no longer have it.


----------



## mlbrowninsc (Feb 11, 2018)

I was having the zoom issue as well. After setting up a change in my theater system I ended up with the bolt on a didn’t hdmi. Reset everything and set the TiVo back up on my Samsung tv. Since it’s been fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Crumley (Jun 23, 2020)

This solution did nothing for me either.
I tried forcing the TiVo into other video modes (720p and 480p) and that didn't help either.



mrfantasy said:


> I emailed TiVo Support and was given the following instructions:
> 
> Thank you for contacting TiVo Email Support.
> 
> ...


----------



## take5 (Jul 28, 2003)

Jim Crumley said:


> This solution did nothing for me either.
> I tried forcing the TiVo into other video modes (720p and 480p) and that didn't help either.


This exact problem is now happening to the Amazon Prime app on both of my TV's, a Roamio and a Mini VOX, both running "Original Experience". The control overlays, etc, are all perfect, it's just the movie that is zoomed and stretched. No controls in the app. When I switch back to TiVo, record a SD show (on TCM), there are no "zoom" or aspect controls in an menu either.

I suspect that my Tivo is stuck on Zoom because it is the last thing that was set before all of the controls were broken, and there's no way to switch it out.

Amazon app on Roku works great, ... and sadly, maybe that's the real answer here.


----------



## take5 (Jul 28, 2003)

Settings --> Audio and Video Settings --> Aspect correction mode

So, the settings for what to do with 4:3 video are all on one place, and not selectable by show.

And if you choose "Full" or "Zoom", then Amazon Prime will stretch or zoom your HD video.


----------

